# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Liposuctie resultaat op lange termijn

## Edith1

Hoi,

Heeft iemand al wat langer geleden liposuctie aan de bovenbenen laten doen (enkele jaren)? Ik wil graag weten wat het resultaat is bij (lichte) gewichtstoename. De dokter kon hierover geen enkele toezegging doen en met sporten in van die speciale cabines heb ik er best wat afgekregen maar het was er ook zo weer aan. Het lijkt me namelijk gewoon te optimistisch om te zeggen dat ik na een liposuctie mijn huidige gewicht altijd zal blijven houden. Een paar kilootjes zitten er immers zo weer aan toch? En als die gelijk weer in de behandelde plaatsen gaan zitten, vind ik de ingreep toch wel duur.....


Ik hoor het graag..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kees

Lieve Edith,


Eigenlijk geef je het antwoord zelf al.
Ja, Liposuctie is een tijdelijke maatregel.
En het is dus niet verwonderlijk dat het vet als eerste daar terecht komt waar het redelijk onnatuurlijk is verwijderd.
Bij afvallen bestaan er geen snelle '' Quick fixes''.
Als je echt te dik bent dan eet je gematigd en beweeg je meer.
Als je niet te dik bent dan ben je zoals je bent. Zo heeft de natuur je blijkbaar bedoelt. En zo simpel is dat.
Waarom wil je op iemand anders lijken?
Waarom ben je niet tevreden met jezelf?
Waarom ben je niet trots?
Hou van jezelf, hoe moeten anderen het anders doen.

Be happy.

----------


## Edith1

Tsja Kees (ik ga er maar even van uit dat je een man bent) mannen hebben wellicht niet zo snel 'rijbroeken'  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  maar ik wil er toch vanaf dus gisteren heb ik een afspraak gemaakt bij dokter L. Damen in Rotem (België). Hij werkt ook in het ziekenhuis in Maaseik maar dit doet hij in zijn praktijk aan huis. Het zag er allemaal goed uit en het was er druk tijdens het spreekuur maar ik kon er toch snel terecht. Het kost  1.000 (en  100 voor een lipo broek maar die mag je ook zelf meebrengen).
Ik ken niemand die ervaring heeft met dr. Damen dus als iemand die wel heeft hoor ik 't graag maar mijn indruk was zeer positief en het was maar liefst  1.377 goedkoper dan in het ziekenhuis in Sittard!

----------


## Kees

Edith,

Als dit voor jou werkt, helemaal prima.
Ik klaag niet, ik heb geen kritiek, ik zou niet durven.
Maar ik verwonder me wel, sta me dat toe.

----------


## Kees

Edith,

Ben je trouwens blij met je behandeling?
Heeft het gebracht wat je ervan te voren van gehoopt had?
Wat heeft dit nu precies met jouzelf als mens gedaan?
Of vind je dit veel te persoonlijk worden?
Ben wel erg benieuwd.

groetjes Kees

----------


## Edith1

Hoi Kees,

Het moet nog gebeuren. Volgende week vrijdag!!!! :Wink:  

Dus nog ff afwachten

----------


## Kees

Hoi Edith,

Heel veel succes en heel veel sterkte ( indien nodig uiteraard)
Misschien is het een idee om een dagelijks internetdagboek van je ervaringen bij te houden.
Dat maakt zo'n ingreep en de eventuele nasleep inzichtelijk voor eenieder
die het ook wil gaan proberen. 

Ik ben dus straks die man die in het voorbijgaan tegen de lantaarnpaal aanloopt. 't is maar dat je het weet.

groetjes Kees

----------


## Dylano

Hallo,
Als je na de lipo een paar kilootjes aankomt , wordt je dikker op andere plaatsen, de vetcellen op je bovenbenen zijn immers weggehaald? Ik heb een lip buik/maag laten doen en soms weeg ik weleens 2 kilo teveel en dat gaat dan ineens op mijn bovenbenen zitten terwijl die anders altijd heel dun waren............

----------


## figaro

Als je die 2 kilo nadien terug kwijt bent, is het er dan ook terug af op je bovenbenen of op een andere plaats?

----------


## kaatje1977

Hoi hoi,

Ik persoonlijk zou niet zo snel geld uitgeven voor een lipo, gewoon sporten lijkt mij toch een goedkopere optie.
Ikzelf heb ook een lichte "rijbroek" maar ben verder niet te dik.
Een vriendin van mij heeft ook ooit daar liposuctie voor laten doen, maar reken er maar op, bij haar zat het na een paar jaar wel weer op die plek!
Ik ben sinds februari begonnen met intensief sporten, minstens 4 keer in de week anderhalf uur fitness, cardio in combinatie met krachtraining, en ik moet zeggen dat ik toch langzaam maar zeker resultaat zie.
Het is een veel goedkopere manier, en kost niet veel, en ik denk dat het resultaat ook wat meer blijvend zal zijn op den duur. Want als je na een lipo je oude gewoonten weer oppakt, dan zit het er in no time weer op.

----------


## chrisje

Best edith,
Heb ook een afspraak bij doktor Damen.
Hoe is alles bij jou verlopen? en ben je te vreden?
Laat me aub iets weten
groetjes chrisje

----------


## Edith1

Hoi,

Het is heel goed gegaan. De eerste week doet het wel echt VEEL PIJN hoor!  :EEK!:  
Om het resultaat blijvend te houden, ben ik inderdaad niet mijn oude 'snoepgewoontes' aan het oppakken. Ik volg nu het EGA 'dieet' (is niet echt een dieet) bij een club en daardoor ben ik nog iets in gewicht afgenomen waardoor het resultaat wel heel goed is.
Nog 3 weken die broek  :Mad:  aan en dan is het leed wel geleden.
Dan ook nog even de 'na behandeling' foto's maken ter vergelijking want daar ben ik wel benieuwd naar. Eigenlijk wil ik de foto's best graag (voor en na) laten zien maar ik wil toch liever niet in mijn ondergoed op internet staan geloof ik  :Wink:  .


Groetjes,
Edith

ps. Iedereen bedankt voor de info en de opbouwende kritiek

----------

